
Singapore is spending 12 times more on coronavirus than they did on the GFC - ozres1
https://redactionpolitics.com/2020/03/26/singapore-is-spending-12-times-more-on-coronavirus-than-they-did-on-the-global-financial-crisis-heres-why-britain-should-follow-suit/
======
filereaper
The people are Singapore's most valuable asset, as they have no natural
resources other than their strategic port location. The populace is well
educated, and an inept government won't survive. Spending to curb the effects
of a deadly virus is the only option for the government.

~~~
ccktlmazeltov
So what's the most valuable asset of the US?

~~~
technotony
The military or the dollar (which might be related)?

~~~
whb07
This isn’t even sarcastically funny.

~~~
pokepim
It's the reality though

